# is the Magicshine 900 still the best bang for the buck



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

if not, what else is there

thanks


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

I received mine recently and yes it is by far the best bang for the buck. You will only understand when you use it.

If you are going to buy one, buy it from GEOMAN. I emailed him when my mounting ring broke on the first use (the tab and a chunk of rubber ripped off). No sooner had I emailed him did he send a replacement in the mail. That is awesome service that I doubt you'd get from dealx or wherever.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, still the best bang for the buck. My last night ride had 7 riders and I think 5 of us had MS's and everyone likes them.

Still can't beat it..............although, of course I'm curious to see what the next year brings.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

canuckjgc said:


> I received mine recently and yes it is by far the best bang for the buck. You will only understand when you use it.
> 
> If you are going to buy one, buy it from GEOMAN. I emailed him when my mounting ring broke on the first use (the tab and a chunk of rubber ripped off). No sooner had I emailed him did he send a replacement in the mail. That is awesome service that I doubt you'd get from dealx or wherever.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, we appreciate your support.

We try very hard to please our loyal customers.

Geo


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Geo-man any news on the MS tail light


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

stingray66 said:


> Hey Geo-man any news on the MS tail light


Yes! I'm holding the new Magicshine Tail Light in my dirty little hands right now.

It uses the same battery configuration as the Magicshine 900 and Magicshine 1400 (sweet!). "Y" cable anyone?

We should be taking this to full production in the next week or two and to the North American retail market in April.


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 10, 2010)

nauc said:


> if not, what else is there
> 
> thanks


Probably the only other way you are going to get close to that price point is to look at DIY:

http://www.hoffmanamps.com/ (enter the store, click on "Bike Lighting Parts").

-john


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Holy Crud, Geoman!!*



GEOMAN said:


> Yes! I'm holding the new Magicshine Tail Light in my dirty little hands right now.
> 
> It uses the same battery configuration as the Magicshine 900 and Magicshine 1400 (sweet!). "Y" cable anyone?
> 
> We should be taking this to full production in the next week or two and to the North American retail market in April.


You're killing me with this stuff!! I love it. Kinda looks like Mikey Mouse.

So, quick question. Command Control Button on the MS1400.... you can step the light up in brightness... can you step it back down without turning it off?

Sorry Geoman, I just have to poach a pic from your website so the other bastids here know what the crud I am talking about.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

As I've posted before, the design didn't come from Disney, it came from HD!










Yes, Pimp, you can "step-down" the lumens without turning off the Magicshine 1400. Nice. Good question.

Geo


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Just got my MS today.......so far I'm impressed (back yard test only). That MS 1400 looks like a good addition too......

Can the bar mount for the MS 1400 be rotated 90 deg. to mount the system on the stem (my bars are quite cluttered)?


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Civil, I was asked that same question in the other "new Magicshine" thread, I just unscrewed the mounting base on my personal MS1400. The base can be loosened and removed in a few seconds the mount easily swivels but the screw hole is not perfectly centered so the mount is a little off center. I'm sure the stem mounting fellas could quickly drill a centered hole and maybe notch the top of the mount to help it lock into the little rails on the bottom of the light. Seems like a really simple mod, just need to hit Home Depot to get a bigger O'ring to fit your stem.
Cheers Reade



civil said:


> Just got my MS today.......so far I'm impressed (back yard test only). That MS 1400 looks like a good addition too......
> 
> Can the bar mount for the MS 1400 be rotated 90 deg. to mount the system on the stem (my bars are quite cluttered)?


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Remote switches are the way to go if you ask me so I can appreciate that. The MS 1400 does have that Mickey Mouse look to it though. :skep:


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

It's funny the photos actually make it look really large because they are closeups, the entire lighthead is only 3.5 inches at the widest point. Also to give you an idea of the size of the XP-E's on the sides, a nickel covers the entire glass lens and most of the housing around the lens. The 900 portion of the light is a little smaller in diameter than the MS 900.
Cheers Reade



MaximusHQ said:


> Remote switches are the way to go if you ask me so I can appreciate that. The MS 1400 does have that Mickey Mouse look to it though. :skep:


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Yes! I'm holding the new Magicshine Tail Light in my dirty little hands right now.
> 
> It uses the same battery configuration as the Magicshine 900 and Magicshine 1400 (sweet!). "Y" cable anyone?
> 
> We should be taking this to full production in the next week or two and to the North American retail market in April.


I'm def. waiting for the tail light to come out. Once it's out I'll probably get that along with the 1400.

I already have two 900's and boy am I pleased with them. One on the bar and one on the helmet. 
I'd probably run the 1400 on the bar and a 900 on the helmet with the new setup. Either sell or keep the other 900 as a spare.
With addition of the tail light my lighting fantasies will finally be complete :devil:

So uh... any teaser shots?


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Aw wtf... just looking through the site and spotted this:










So can I get one anodized in red please


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I love the case*



Popper252 said:


> Aw wtf... just looking through the site and spotted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cardboard case that came with the MS900 was kinda lame once you put it in your gear bag with all the other stuff I carry in my duffel bag. The MS box just opens up and dumps out the contents. It's fine on the shelf, but not so good in the bag. I mean, to be expected with a magnet latch on a cardboard box.

I ended up buying a $10 aluminum case from HarborFreight and lining it with some egg carton style foam packing material that was lying around the shop. It fits both of my MS lights, and all of the parts that go with it.

I woulda totally got this case instead.

So the new MS1400 is available in different ano colors, or was that just a prototype? I would totally do silver or gunmetal.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> I woulda totally got this case instead.
> 
> So the new MS1400 is available in different ano colors, or was that just a prototype? I would totally do silver or gunmetal.


Hey Pimp,

This is a great case; waterproof, virtually indestructible, sturdy, & relatively inexpensive. Frankly, I have one of their larger ones to carry all my lighting gear when I go out and show off. The case is a great product and the base foam from the original MS1400 box fits perfectly - just switch them out. Simple.

Colors? Magicshine made me a couple of MS1400 prototypes in colors in order to bench test but the retail version is black, like the MS900. Sorry! Maybe we can do something more interesting later.

Check out this MTBR thread.

Best,

Geo


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> As I've posted before, the design didn't come from Disney, it came from HD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Geoman - about to order from you BUT...

did they fix the under-spec resistors?

Thanks


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Colors? Magicshine made me a couple of MS1400 prototypes in colors in order to bench test but the retail version is black, like the MS900.


So like the Model T, you can have any color you want as long as it's black.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

oldassracer said:


> Hey Geoman - about to order from you BUT...
> 
> did they fix the under-spec resistors?
> 
> Thanks


FYI, the new Magicshine 1400 is completely redesigned with new electronics and features.

Frankly, we've seen few (if any) resistor failures so...

The issue of resistors was subjective when discussed with Magicshine engineering - based on observed failures on warranty returns globally. We're always looking to improve product and most features we suggest are completed in earnest by Magicshine. Their goal is a great product at a great price.

We constantly monitor quality and provide daily feedback to Magicshine.

Geo


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Homebrew said:


> So like the Model T, you can have any color you want as long as it's black.


Hehe!

Well...

Not entirely true. If you have a need for a specific color and can commit to a certain order threshold, we can make them.

Geo


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine is an anodized gold, a little pimpish bling for my Superfly 



Homebrew said:


> So like the Model T, you can have any color you want as long as it's black.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Best best bang for your buck??? I'd have to say so. I bought 10 lights and sold them all within 2 days I got them from Geoman. Geoman, my small O ring broke at the tab too. Any chance you can do something for me. Let me know. Here's a look:


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

oldassracer said:


> Hey Geoman - about to order from you BUT...
> 
> did they fix the under-spec resistors?
> 
> Thanks


So I gather from geomans response the resistor problem has not been solved
seems odd they won't change that in order to improve the product and image


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

oldassracer said:


> So I gather from geomans response the resistor problem has not been solved
> seems odd they won't change that in order to improve the product and image


He said it is a new design.


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

I have just bought a magicshine here in New zealand but it is under a different name, Any way i cant wait to get it after reading all your good input for the light.

! question i have is that i will be using this light for sleddog training at night, will the battery be affected by low temps??

Kiwi


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> Hey Pimp,
> 
> This is a great case; waterproof, virtually indestructible, sturdy, & relatively inexpensive. Frankly, I have one of their larger ones to carry all my lighting gear when I go out and show off. The case is a great product and the base foam from the original MS1400 box fits perfectly - just switch them out. Simple.
> 
> Geo


How about a case for the MS 2300 option?


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Kiwi, how low are the temps you are talking about?

Go the Mighty All Blacks

Cheers Reade



kiwimtbr said:


> I have just bought a magicshine here in New zealand but it is under a different name, Any way i cant wait to get it after reading all your good input for the light.
> 
> ! question i have is that i will be using this light for sleddog training at night, will the battery be affected by low temps??
> 
> Kiwi


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

The Singletrack Store said:


> Kiwi, how low are the temps you are talking about?
> 
> Go the Mighty All Blacks
> 
> Cheers Reade


Hey cheers for the reply

The temps are around -10 to - 20 celius

Cheers


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow that's chilly, where are you Dunedin, Invercargill? Must be a long way south. From what I understand the Lion batteries do not like the extreme cold, I assume you are planning on running a head mounted light so you can look to the sides whilst training. I guess all I could suggest is keeping the battery pack as close to your body to maintain a reasonable temperature. Definitely inside your snowsuit if that's a possibility. I hope this helps. Cheers Reade



kiwimtbr said:


> Hey cheers for the reply
> 
> The temps are around -10 to - 20 celius
> 
> Cheers


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

The Singletrack Store said:


> Wow that's chilly, where are you Dunedin, Invercargill? Must be a long way south. From what I understand the Lion batteries do not like the extreme cold, I assume you are planning on running a head mounted light so you can look to the sides whilst training. I guess all I could suggest is keeping the battery pack as close to your body to maintain a reasonable temperature. Definitely inside your snowsuit if that's a possibility. I hope this helps. Cheers Reade


 I am in Dunedin where it can get down to -10 when i train but on the snow in Wanaka it can get colder.
I was going to run the light on my helmet and use the extension and put the battery in my pocket, i hope i will still get plenty of burn time out of it

Cheers

Go the mighty All Blacks


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah that should help keep the battery at a reasonable temp, make sure you have a backup light especially when you are initially figuring out your runtime at those temps.
Cheers Reade



kiwimtbr said:


> I am in Dunedin where it can get down to -10 when i train but on the snow in Wanaka it can get colder.
> I was going to run the light on my helmet and use the extension and put the battery in my pocket, i hope i will still get plenty of burn time out of it
> 
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't charge the battery pack below 0 degrees as it will damage it. You can discharge at any temp, just don't charge. If you can keep the battery next to your body it will improve runtimes.


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Jul 21, 2009)

kiwimtbr said:


> I am in Dunedin where it can get down to -10 when i train but on the snow in Wanaka it can get colder.
> I was going to run the light on my helmet and use the extension and put the battery in my pocket, i hope i will still get plenty of burn time out of it
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I have been using my three (two on the handlebar and one on the helmet) MS lights all winter here in Sweden. I have done lots of rides between 2 and 2.5 hours in temperatures around minus 20-25C, with the lights on full blast the entire ride. I have no extra insulation, the batteries are strapped to the frame in the pouches they came with. My cold fingers and feet will give up before the batteries

The only thing I have noticed is that on one of the lights the button LED will switch from green to red after about 1.5 hours if it is below -15C. The light still burns for at least another hour, though.


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

ragnar.jensen said:


> I have been using my three (two on the handlebar and one on the helmet) MS lights all winter here in Sweden. I have done lots of rides between 2 and 2.5 hours in temperatures around minus 20-25C, with the lights on full blast the entire ride. I have no extra insulation, the batteries are strapped to the frame in the pouches they came with. My cold fingers and feet will give up before the batteries
> 
> The only thing I have noticed is that on one of the lights the button LED will switch from green to red after about 1.5 hours if it is below -15C. The light still burns for at least another hour, though.


Cheers thats good to know

3 MS lights must give you plenty of light

Kiwi


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Jul 21, 2009)

kiwimtbr said:


> 3 MS lights must give you plenty of light
> 
> Kiwi


Yes, I brighten up my surroundings quite a bit 

I use them on my commuter too. There it is not only to see well, but almost more importantly, to bee seen. Since I swapped out my old (almost antique) 2x6W halogen commuting lights for the MS setup, I command a much greater respect in traffic.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

rj you must have a serious riding addiction like myself, those are some brutal riding temps. I ride year round aswell but here in Southern Arizona the temps are much warmer even on the coldest of days, keep it up man that's awesome :thumbsup:



ragnar.jensen said:


> I have been using my three (two on the handlebar and one on the helmet) MS lights all winter here in Sweden. I have done lots of rides between 2 and 2.5 hours in temperatures around minus 20-25C, with the lights on full blast the entire ride. I have no extra insulation, the batteries are strapped to the frame in the pouches they came with. My cold fingers and feet will give up before the batteries
> 
> The only thing I have noticed is that on one of the lights the button LED will switch from green to red after about 1.5 hours if it is below -15C. The light still burns for at least another hour, though.


----------



## Wobbegong (Feb 11, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Yes! I'm holding the new Magicshine Tail Light in my dirty little hands right now.
> 
> It uses the same battery configuration as the Magicshine 900 and Magicshine 1400 (sweet!). "Y" cable anyone?
> 
> We should be taking this to full production in the next week or two and to the North American retail market in April.


Cant wait to see this! Any info you can leak about it now???


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know every product that's out there, but it looks like a very safe bet that the Magicshine 900 is still the best "bang for the buck" light going. It's bright, it's light and it's affordable. It's brighter than lights costing 3x as much, and it easily mounts on bars of either predominant size.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*...and*



Brandon_oma#692 said:


> He said it is a new design.


it's not really a problem to begin with.


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

Whambat said:


> How about a case for the MS 2300 option?


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

The MS is a screaming deal! I replaced my NR Blowtorch HID that crapped out about two months ago with the single MS light. The MS is a bit narrower beam, but a very white light and plenty bright for fast nightime descents. It was about 1/3 the price of the NR (even more savings compared with the latest NR stuff) and EXTREMELY LIGHT compared to the NR. I plan on buying another single beam MS this fall for a helmet mounted light.

I think MS has blown the lid off the over-priced bike light market. Geoman sold me mine and I have no complaints at all. Every rider should get one (or two) of these lights to extend their riding days.


----------

